# اللهجة السورية: مستقصدك



## makala

ما معنى الكلمة مصتقصدك

مين اللي مصتقصدك؟ سيدة ام رجل؟
سيدة, مين في غيرا


----------



## Mejeed

مصتقصدك أو مستقصدك بمعنى أنه قاصدك أنت بالذات لا غيرك .
وتستعمل غالبا بمعنى : متعمد لإلحاق الأذى بك أو مراقبتك انت لا غيرك .


----------

